# Vizio TV will not Turn On



## Sanger137

HI,

I am new to this fourm thing but it seems a great way to learn how to fix things. I have a VS42LFHDTV10A and it will not turn on. The Vizio logo is not lit up either. All of the capacitors look good in a visual inspection. THe fuse is good on the Power Board.

Does that mean it is the Inverter Board? If so, which is the master and which is the slave? How do I know which one to work on?

Thank you in advance. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dmarr35

It sounds like the power board research it they are avalible on E Bay.


----------



## dmarr35

I have an extra Main board if needed but I don't think that is the problem.


----------



## ahmeds01

HI
R U CHK DC VOLTAGES
HOW MANY VOLTAGE 
POWER BOARD


----------



## Sanger137

So i replaced the power board and it has done nothing. Could it be the inverter board? if so, which one is master and which is slave? how do you know which one to replace?

THANK YOU for the responses!


----------

